# Indy 4 title:



## Chris (Sep 13, 2007)

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)

Hrm, not sure I dig it. But it has Harrison Ford, so .


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## darren (Sep 13, 2007)

The title is definitely a mouthful. Interesting that Karen Allen is back... she hasn't been in an Indy flick since Raiders.


----------



## Clydefrog (Sep 13, 2007)

I like it. Why? The crystal skulls are based on reality:

Crystal skull - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

interesting stuff


----------



## BigM555 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hell, I'm all for it.

Even looks like Ford may still be able to carry it off too. Many say he is just too old to pull off Indy these days.

I'll watch it.


----------



## Leon (Sep 13, 2007)

Clydefrog said:


> I like it. Why? The crystal skulls are based on reality:
> 
> Crystal skull - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> interesting stuff



...based on stories and legend, not reality


----------



## BigM555 (Sep 13, 2007)

Leon said:


> ...based on stories and legend, not reality


----------



## Clydefrog (Sep 13, 2007)

I meant, that they EXIST in reality. There are actual crystal skulls in existence. 

Do they have magical powers? Probably not.


----------



## Leon (Sep 13, 2007)

oh


----------



## Shannon (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like the title of a Harry Potter flick. 

Either way, I'm gonna see this!


----------



## playstopause (Sep 13, 2007)

Title should have been longer.


----------



## Leon (Sep 13, 2007)

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Man Who Once Noticed He Was Aging during a Movie Depicting Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Crystal Skull


----------



## Naren (Sep 13, 2007)

It definitely goes with all the previous three titles. I mean think of it:

"Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom"
"Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark"
"Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade"
"Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull"

It's the same number of words as Raiders and it's only slightly longer soudwise.

I'll definitely be seeing it. I was a huge fan of the original Indy trilogy and had two of them on video tape back before DVDs came out.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 13, 2007)

Meh, it's a title. I'm anticipating the film, but really couldn't care less about what it's called. Would The Phantom Menace have been any less crap if it had a better title? Probably not.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 14, 2007)

Leon said:


> Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Man Who Once Noticed He Was Aging during a Movie Depicting Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Crystal Skull



Sounds like a Nile song, lol.


----------



## Dormant (Sep 14, 2007)

I love Indiana Jones Movies. However, it's got Ray Winstone in it. Ray Winstone is shit.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 14, 2007)

Dormant said:


> Ray Winstone is shit.



Ah, no he's not! Have you seen The Proposition? He was very good in that.


----------



## Dormant (Sep 14, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Ah, no he's not! Have you seen The Proposition? He was very good in that.



No I haven't. If you recommend it I will have a look and see if my opinion can be changed. 

However, if he performs the same way he did in Sexy Beast (awful film in my opinion), and The Departed (someone please shoot Scorcese now - that was the ugliest shot film with some of the worst dialogue I have ever heard - The original 'Infernal Affairs' is brilliant - The Departed was woeful) then I will stick with my view that he's shit.


----------



## noodles (Sep 14, 2007)

darren said:


> The title is definitely a mouthful. Interesting that Karen Allen is back... she hasn't been in a movie that mattered since Raiders.


----------



## oompa (Sep 14, 2007)

Leon said:


> Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Man Who Once Noticed He Was Aging during a Movie Depicting Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Crystal Skull



you made me listen to pink floyd now. 

bastard.


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Title should have been longer.



They could call it "Indiana Jones and the Pile of Shit" and it will still make a killing worldwide, because it's Indiana Fucking Jones.


----------



## Leon (Sep 17, 2007)

^


----------



## noodles (Sep 17, 2007)

Chris said:


>




Best. Scene. Ever.


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2007)

I guess the rumor is that the sword-guy was pissed off about this scene, because he rehearsed all these fancy moves with them. Ford had food poisoning or something like that, and decided to rewrite the scene like this because he felt like shit that day. 

I love how in ToD he goes to do the same thing again and has no gun.


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 17, 2007)

noodles said:


> Best. Scene. Ever.



Almost.

Phoebe Cates coming out of the pool in Fast Times at Ridgemont High scores a little higher with me.


----------



## Naren (Sep 17, 2007)

noodles said:


> Best. Scene. Ever.



I remember first seeing that movie when I was 8 or 9 years old and even then thinking it was the coolest scene in any movie I'd ever seen. Whenever anyone mentioned Indiana Jones, that was the first scene that popped into my mind, despite having seen all 3 Indiana Jones films. 

If it's true that they had originally planned an elaborate fight scene but changed to that, I am so glad they did it the way they did.


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Almost.
> 
> Phoebe Cates coming out of the pool in Fast Times at Ridgemont High scores a little higher with me.



As much as I  Indy, Eric has a very, very good point.


----------



## BigM555 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes, yes I think he does.

NWS?


----------

